# mi si è allargato neo



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

View attachment 7015View attachment 7016Keanu Reeves irriconoscibile a Cannes
Ingrassato e trasandato, l'attore di "Matrix" lascia tutti a bocca aperta
foto Splash News
Correlati
Keanu Reeves ingrassato e trasandato
Cannes 2013, è il giorno di Paolo Sorrentino
16:26 - Senza parole: così deve essere rimasto chi ha visto Keanu Reeves scendere da uno yacht dopo un party notturno al Festival di Cannes. Ingrassato, con i capelli in disordine e la barba incolta, non sembra neanche un lontano parente di "Leo", il personaggio di Matrix che l'ha reso famoso facendo innamorare milioni di donne. La nottata di bagordi sicuramente non ha aiutato ma con quel fisico appesantito Keanu è quasi irriconoscibile.

Non c'è più traccia del ragazzo esile e atletico che, avvolto nello spolverino nero e con gli occhiali da sole, schivava pallottole e saltava sui muri in "Matrix" e che, nel '95, è stato annoverato tra le 50 persone più belle del mondo dalla rivista "People". Oggi, a 48 anni, con un accenno di doppio mento e pancetta e un look trasandato, ricorda solo vagamente l'attore che conquistò Hollywood a cavallo tra gli anni '90 e 2000. Dopo la fama di quegli anni, la stella di Keanu Reeves ha iniziato un lento declino: risale infatti al 2008 l'ultimo film che l'ha visto protagonista, "Ultimatum alla Terra", con cui ottenne un discreto successo.

L'attore ha appena debuttato alla regia con un film che si prospetta molto interessante, "Man of Tai Chi", che racconta la vita di un giovane esperto di arti marziali, ed è attualmente impegnato con la post- produzione di "47 Ronin", storia tra le più celebrate dell’epopea dei samurai.






psnon so perché nell'articolo parlino di "leo"....?!


----------

